# Siedler 3 GoldEdition im LAN



## scumpy (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben Siedler 3 Gold Edition mit dem "S3new160.exe" Patch und dem  XP-Kompatibilitätspatch "S3.exe" unter WIndows 7 zum Laufen gebracht. 
Spiel wird als Administrator gestartet.

Allerdings bekommen wir es nicht hin, im LAN zu spielen.
PC1 macht spiel auf, PC2 gibt die IP von PC1 ein, Spiel wird gefunden.
PC2 klickt auf "mitspielen".
Im  nächsten Schritt wird die Lobby angezeigt, wo man normalerweise alle  die Mitspieler sieht, das Volk wählt, und seinen Spieler auf "bereit"  setzt, damit es los gehen kann.

Bei PC1 (Server) wird die Lobby richtig angezeigt, alle Spieler und Buttons (bereit, entfernen...)

Bei  PC2 (Client) ist die Lobby jedoch immer leer, es werden keine Spieler  angezeigt, unten links steht nur "suche nach laufenden Spielen", das  war's mehr geht nicht.

An was kann das liegen? Firewall ist konfiguriert und S3.exe ist freigegeben.
An Firewall dürfte es jedoch eh nicht liegen, da wir im LAN spielen.

Hat hier jemand Tipps?

Ich habe dieselbe Anfrage bereits im offiziellen Siedler3 Forum gestellt, jedoch scheint dies nicht mehr wirklich aktiv zu sein 
Die Siedler 3 auf Windows 7 - Thema

Mitlerweile haben wir auch versucht, die Datei "dplaysvr.exe" (c:\windows\system32\ bzw. c:\windows\syswow64\ in der Firewall freizugeben, da Siedler3 über DirectPlay die LAN-Verbindungen aufbaut.

Wir haben auch versucht über openVPN zu verbinden, das Fehlerbild ist identisch, die PCs sehen sich, SPiel wird angezeigt, das Verbinden wird gestartet, jedoch wird beim Client nur die leere LAN-Lobby angezeigt.

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag, oder evtl. das identische Problem bereits behoben?

*Ergänzung:*
Habe im Netz diverse Hinweise zu DirectPlay gefunden. Anscheinend gibt es vermehrt Probleme mit Software Firewalls in Verbindung mit DirectPlay (weshalb Microsoft diese Schnittstelle auch nicht mehr empfiehlt, siehe: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee416796(VS.85).aspx). Habe mal zum Test die FW ganz deaktiviert (nutze Bitdefender) nun funktioniert das Spielen via LAN, wichtig ist, dass auch der Client die FW abschaltet. Da ich die FW jedoch nicht komplett deaktivieren möchte, würde mich interessieren, welche Dateien man für DirectPlay noch zu den Ausnahmen (S3.exe und dplaysvr.exe) hinzufügen muss.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------

